
Paul Romer: The Trouble with Macroeconomics [pdf] - tobltobs
https://paulromer.net/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/WP-Trouble.pdf
======
nanis
Related humor from my personal web site: "Why are macro guys so grumpy?"
[https://www.unur.com/sinan/outbox/100506-why-are-macro-
guys-...](https://www.unur.com/sinan/outbox/100506-why-are-macro-guys-so-
grumpy.html)

Being an economist might be a prerequisite for finding the "humor" humorous.

